# fly fishing the upper huron



## newguy (Oct 1, 2002)

anybody ever fish the strout stocked section. im new to fly fishing, and any info or tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Get there early on the opener and the fish are real stupid. I saw a guy cut off a piece of his sock, wrap it on a hook and catch a fish. Good time to practice with light tippets or even try indy nymphing.

Flashy streamers produce, but the best is a "pellet fly". This is just a peach or Oregon Cheese globug. They look just like the food pellets they get at the hatchery.

As the days go by, the fish get smarter and fishing tiny dries during a hatch is the best bet.


----------



## newguy (Oct 1, 2002)

thank you


----------



## A2Fisherman (Mar 14, 2003)

When does the opener actually start? I am also new to fly fishing and want to be sure to make it out this year.

Thanks!


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

April 1 is the opener for catch and release.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

hey the huron river at wixom rd. is a blast to fish. there are lots of fish in there, and a few 20"+. It can be really crowded during the first couple of weeks and especially on the opener, so yes get there early if you can. The fish will bite almost anything on a hook for the first week or so. Its a really nice river for being so close to home. I cant wait for it to open. fish on!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

There are some real footballs in there and you don't stand a chance of landing them on a light tippet. Best bet is a streamer after dark with a heavy leader.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

It's the perfect place to fish early season dries. Last year those Humpies (red) did a number on them.


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm new to fly fishing too but would like to get out there opening day. What kind of equipment do you need? Rod weight, leader, tippet?.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

any light equipment will work great on the huron, 5/6 weight rod, 5x leader, and any light tippet material will work for you. Ive also had a great time with my ultralight spinning rod throwing flies with a split shot above. remember these fish are dumb and could hit anything. There are a few heavy fish in there that you would want a heavy setup for, but youll catch mostly smaller 8-16" browns and rainbows. any fly will work,but stoneflies, and streamers are my fav here. 

Once you get to the river, you can walk a long way back along the river to find spots. When its crowded, that is usually best. Have fun!


----------



## newguy (Oct 1, 2002)

ive canoed the river in this section extensively, and last time i went i had just decided to get into flyfishing, though i hadn't yet bought any equipment. feeling that i was going to be there when the season opened, i pre-scouted myself some areas, and have a few ideas as to where i want to start, most of them are along the back end, near the water control structure.


----------



## A2Fisherman (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks for the replies! I am really looking forward to the first of April.

To fish this section of the Huron, do you need a canoe or can you wade along the river? Since I don't have a canoe, is there a place I can access the river that is decent for wading? 

A2Fisherman


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

access at wixom rd south of I96 in proud leake rec. area, river is right there and so are the fish


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

north of 96 sorry
duuubbbabuuuh


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

Hey, who was that masked man?


----------



## A2Fisherman (Mar 14, 2003)

Anyone know when the Trout are actually released into the Huron on 4/1? I have the day off and was thinking about heading over for a little while(that is, if the rain isn't too bad). 

In addition, any idea about the river conditions? I know the weather hasn't been the best, but I am dying to get out. 

Thanks,

A2Fisherman


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

I think they release them prior to 4/1 ( day before the opener), im sure the river is fine, maybe stained and a little high, but the fish will be there for the taking


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

Tried it for the first time yesterday afternoon from 3'o. Walked lots and fished a fair amount trying to locate the holes. 

Landed a 26-28" pike, my first decent one on a fly. Lost a nice trout at the net (12-14" brown). Took forever to land the pike, he made several long runs before he came close enough to try netting. A group of guys had just crossed upstream and they turned up enough mud that I had no idea that it was a pike till the last couple of runs. I'd say I was disappointed (that it was a pike and not trout) but my face would have told a different story. 

Question about technique. I'm used to more current and the resulting solid bottom, so I generally wade one direction and come back in the other - to work all the holes from both directions. Wading downstream I was turning up lots of the river bottom, I would think this adversely affects fishing?

Is there stream/river fishing etiquette? I've always figured 'there's tons of water' and never had a problem finding some space, better or worse...if someone got there first I'd give them space to wade either direction. With that small of a stretch, and that size crowd? Is it better to cross upstream or downstream? Fish upstream or downstream of someone? Just curiuos.


----------



## brmara (Feb 21, 2002)

Saw YpsiFly on Tuesday morning. Had some nice luck up to the dam, but you have to hump back about 25 min to get there.

Saw some HUGE brown trout and even bigger Rainbows (or were they steelhead?). If you have been up-river, you know where I am talking about.

Landed some nice browns and rainbows on Baby Bass Clousers. No luck on dries, except one rainbow on a "pellet fly" - per the advice of Ypsifly.

One note of advice, the fish go on and off the feed several times every day. I have heard some theories that the times coincide with the feeder times at the hatchery, but that might be b.s...


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Well then, what time was everyone getting hits?

I'm off tomorrow and will be happy to test the theory.


----------

